# New 3 axis design for 2009



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a short video of the "Proof Of Concept" prototype I made for the new 3 axis skull design. We had to wait until the patent search was done and the patent process had begun before releasing any details on this.

The way the motion is set up here, none of the servos fight each other, so there is no problem with 'binding up' when combining certian motions.

The problem of the rotate tab coming loose is also addressed here as well as the possibility of rotating too far in either direction.






Please look for the release of this and more information on graveyardskulls.com in the coming months.

Remember that this is just the prototype. Improvements have already been made, and the final version will look a bit different, but the concept is the same.

Here are some pics:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats just awesome.. by the time i am ready to get into those they will be just perfect.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice!!! Bob

I had to watch the video a couple times to understand how the rack gears worked properly together with each other. The added complexity sure works nicely together.

So, how many pieces of scratch paper did you go through at the end?


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

That's my problem. I don't write anything down!

I kind of get the idea in my head and build as I go. That's why I have to send it to someone else to document it all in order to make more.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow Bob
It looks great. For those of us that have bought the older kits will an upgrade be possible?
Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you could make a martini (shaken, not stirred) with that

Very impressive - would love to see it in action with a prop head on it.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

By the way, Yes. Upgrade kits will be available if you have already purchased the old version. It will be a couple months however.

Also remember, this is just the prototype. The finished product will vary from what you see a bit.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

That's great news Bob. Will the new model have any provisions made for eyes? I think the eyes on your quartet really made the animation come to life especially the female singer.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Look's great !
Can we pre-order the new design?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When will you have this ready for market?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job Bob. I didnt think you could improve on it and you have yet again!! Excellent work.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know that the new design will specifically include 2 axis eyes, but it will be built with that option in mind.

Not everyone will go for the eyes, but we will design it so that a separate "Eye Kit" will fit in there and will be an option.

The eye kit will fit in the Lindberg, Bucky and our own skulls.

We are projecting Late March or April before we are ready to roll these off the assembly line.

Stay tuned.

Check the graveyardskulls website for updates every so often.

Thanks!


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Bob
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Shweeeet -- I may invest in 3-axis this year, and this is definitely a good incentive.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang!!!....That is greatly cool!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW!!!! Very cool! I'll be interested in seeing the finished product...I put my own together using the old plans last year and it was a lot more work than I was expecting. 

Nice job! Keep us posted. I want to add 3 more skulls to my display this year.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Bob, I would like to put these in your original quartet that I got from you...I'm sure this will take many hours of reprogramming the routines. I would guess this kit would be a retrofit to the old style yes? 

The new design looks great Bob, you are the man!


Troy


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

There will be upgrade kits available in a couple months.

There are many parts that you can re-use from the parts that you have now. This will save you a lot of money.

I will be tweaking ALL my routines to be optimized for the new design.

It is still a little ways off, but stay tuned here and to the website for details as they come out.

By the way, how are the guys?

My clones have been asking for them.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

HalloweenBob said:


> There will be upgrade kits available in a couple months.
> 
> There are many parts that you can re-use from the parts that you have now. This will save you a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Bob, the "guys" are great they are hanging out in my Den ( I refuse to put them in the Halloween Shed), they performed flawlessly on the big night and the crowd absolutely loved them. They did their last performance around 11PM, they were certainly ready for a rest!


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats a sweet set up! Will the lid of the skull have to be modified for the twist servo??
it seems to be up there and in the ways!


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

No, there is no need for modifications to the skull. This was just a proof of concept prototype. The new design has since been streamlined and does not stand as tall.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 17, 2008)

UPDATE:

They are finally here!

In the store at graveyardskulls.com right now. Only a limited number available for this season and they are going fast.


----------

